# حامل



## lcfatima

Can someone give me a grammatical explanation of why one would say that a woman is "7amil" for pregnant and not "7amila"?


----------



## Haroon

A rule in Arabic says : when the adjective can't be attributed save for women ( females ), that is to say when a male can't be attributed by a certain adjective , so there is no gendre ;masculine or feminine , this adjective could be expressed by the two ways to describe a female , you can say مرضع and مرضعة or حامل and حاملة .As long as there is no مرضع or حامل man in reality.


----------



## asadxyz

Other such words specific for female which usually (not always) used without feminine sign in the word are :
A woman with ------
عاقر = barren
ناهد = A woman with large swollen breasts
كاعب = A woman with large swollen breasts
طامث = A menstruating woman 
حائض =A menstruating woman
معصر =A menstruating woman
عارك = A menstruating woman
طالق = A divorced woman 
عاطل =A woman without ornaments
حاسر = A woman with naked head and bust
حصان = chaste woman 
عانس = An unmarried woman with middle age
مطفل =A woman having a child or young one with her

Best of luck


----------



## xebonyx

asadxyz said:


> طالق = A divorced woman
> عانس = An unmarried woman with middle age



Ah, I see. The way I understood it (from Haroon's definition) is that the taa marbuuTa is unnecessary to denote femininity when men are incapable of achieving something(like pregnancy).

But now I'm a little confused. Couldn't the above terms be applicable to a man? A divorced man or unmarried middle-aged man?



> عاطل =A woman without ornaments


By this, do you mean a woman without dowry, or a woman who doesn't adorn herself with a ton of jewelry, makeup, etc?


----------



## asadxyz

xebonyx said:


> Ah, I see. The way I understood it (from Haroon's definition) is that the taa marbuuTa is unnecessary to denote femininity when men are incapable of achieving something(like pregnancy).
> 
> But now I'm a little confused. Couldn't the above terms be applicable to a man? A divorced man or unmarried middle-aged man?
> 
> By this, do you mean a woman without dowry, or a woman who doesn't adorn herself with a ton of jewelry, makeup, etc?


 
Dear sister 
It is not true that these words cannot get "taa marboota".They can but only when some new event is starting e.g W.Wright from where I took these words gives some examples in which "taa marboota " form is being used which he calls as صفة حادثة like 
هي حائضه اليوم 
هي طالقة غدا 
Now coming to other points.You have asked about "Taaliq" it is used only and only for female as Arabic dictionaries clarify it .
تاج العروس - (ج 1 / ص 6456)
قال ابنُ الأعرابيّ : طَلُقت من الطّلاق أجوَدُ وطَلَقَتْ بفتْحِ اللاّم جائزٌ ومن الطّلْقِ طُلِقَتْ بالضّمِّ . وقال ثَعْلب : طَلَقت بالفَتْح تَطلُق طَلاقاً وطَلُقت والضّم أكثرُ . وقال الأخفشُ : لا يُقال : طَلُقت بالضمِّ . قال ابنُ الأعرابي : وكُلُّهم يقول : فهي طالِقٌ بغير هاء ج : طُلَّق كرُكَّع​ 
المعجم الوسيط - (ج 2 / ص 28)
( الطالق ) يقال امرأة طالق محررة من قيد الزواج وناقة أو شاة طالق مرسلة ترعى حيث شاءت ( ج ) طلق وطوالق​ 
If you want to talk about the man who has divorced his wife I t hink for him would be 
مطلق = mutliqun (IV)
مطلّق =mutalliqun(II) 
Anyway I am not sure about them ,just a guess.

As far as "aanis is concerned it can be used for both males and females but for used usually for FEMALES.
المعجم الوسيط - (ج 2 / ص 171)
البنت البكر عنسا وعنوسا وعناسا طال مكثها في بيت أهلها بعد إدراكها ولم تتزوج فهي عانس ( ج ) عنس وعنس وعوانس والرجل أسن ولم يتزوج فهو أيضا عانس وأكثر ما يستعمل في النساء​ 
As far as word عاطل ,it means the lady who is not putting on her ornaments (no matter how many she has).


تاج العروس - (ج 1 / ص 7334)
عطل 
عَطِلَتِ المَرأَةُ كفَرِحَ عَطَلاً بالتَّحريك وعليه اقتصر الجَوْهَرِيّ وعُطولاً بالضَّمِّ نقله الصَّاغانِيُّ وابنُ سِيدَه وتعطَّلَتْ : إذا لم يكن عليها حَلْيٌ ولم تلبَسِ الزِّينَةَ وفي الصحاحِ : إذا خلا جيدُها من القلائدِ وقال الرَّاغِبُ : العَطَلُ : فِقدانُ الزِّينَةِ والشُّغْلِ فهي 
 عاطِلٌ بغير هاءٍ​


----------



## lcfatima

I would use mutalaqah for female divorcee...maybe that's ammiya


So does this mean that saying hamila is not incorrect, but is an option?

I was told only to say hamil.

thanks for the explanation though, it's now clear. Very fascinating rule.


----------



## Haroon

I 'm afraid , I found an article that denotes that Ta'a marbouta can't be added to  certain adjectives as it will change the meaning :
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:RP6EVfxx82cJ:akhawat.islamway.com/forum/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D70543%26pid%3D607580%26mode%3Dthreaded%26show%3D%26st%3D%26+%22+%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%B6%D8%B9+%D9%88%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%B6%D8%B9%D8%A9+%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2
so we will wait for another reference


----------



## Haroon

http://www.omferas.com/vb/showthread.php?p=24266


----------



## asadxyz

lcfatima said:


> So does this mean that saying hamila is not incorrect, but is an option?
> 
> I was told only to say hamil.
> 
> .


Dear sister 
"7aamil " might be more frequent but I think "7aamilah" is also not incorrect.

لسان العرب - (ج 11 / ص 174)
وامرأَة حامِل وحاملة على النسب وعلى الفعل الأَزهري امرأَة حامِل وحامِلة إِذا كانت حُبْلى وفي التهذيب إِذا كان في بطنها ولد​


----------



## Mahaodeh

There are also other adjectives that are على وزن فاعل where you use the same for male and female, they are the ones that are related to reason, mind and thinking such as عاقل وبالغ وراشد where you say رجل عاقل وإمرأة عاقل - رجل بالغ وإمرأة بالغ - رجل راشد وإمرأة راشد.


----------



## WadiH

Mahaodeh said:


> There are also other adjectives that are على وزن فاعل where you use the same for male and female, they are the ones that are related to reason, mind and thinking such as عاقل وبالغ وراشد where you say رجل عاقل وإمرأة عاقل - رجل بالغ وإمرأة بالغ - رجل راشد وإمرأة راشدة.


 
Yes, also جاهل.


----------



## asadxyz

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Yes, also جاهل.


 
Dear brother 
I tried to confirm these four words for females:I got this result.
For females we can use 
عاقل و عاقلة
بالغ و بالغة

I could get following feminine words for females 
راشدة
جاهلة
But could not get *these words* for females 
راشد 
جاهل

Would you please help me out to confirm their usage for females.? Thanks in advance.


----------



## xebonyx

asadxyz said:


> Dear sister
> It is not true that these words cannot get "taa marboota".
> If you want to talk about the man who has divorced his wife I t hink for him would be
> مطلق = mutliqun (IV)
> مطلّق =mutalliqun(II)
> Anyway I am not sure about them ,just a guess.
> 
> As far as "aanis is concerned it can be used for both males and females but for used usually for FEMALES.
> المعجم الوسيط - (ج 2 / ص 171)
> البنت البكر عنسا وعنوسا وعناسا طال مكثها في بيت أهلها بعد إدراكها ولم تتزوج فهي عانس ( ج ) عنس وعنس وعوانس والرجل أسن ولم يتزوج فهو أيضا عانس وأكثر ما يستعمل في النساء​
> As far as word عاطل ,it means the lady who is not putting on her ornaments (no matter how many she has).
> 
> 
> تاج العروس - (ج 1 / ص 7334)
> عطل
> عَطِلَتِ المَرأَةُ كفَرِحَ عَطَلاً بالتَّحريك وعليه اقتصر الجَوْهَرِيّ وعُطولاً بالضَّمِّ نقله الصَّاغانِيُّ وابنُ سِيدَه وتعطَّلَتْ : إذا لم يكن عليها حَلْيٌ ولم تلبَسِ الزِّينَةَ وفي الصحاحِ : إذا خلا جيدُها من القلائدِ وقال الرَّاغِبُ : العَطَلُ : فِقدانُ الزِّينَةِ والشُّغْلِ فهي
> عاطِلٌ بغير هاءٍ​



Thanks for the info. Also, when I said "it's not necessary to use the taa marbuTa" I was saying that it's optional.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Haroon said:


> الصفات الممنوعة من التأنيث​
> 
> يقول بعض علماء اللغة أن صفات الوظائف التي كانت في بداية ممارستها مختصة بالذكور دون الإناث لا تؤنث، أي أنهم يصفون الوظيفة بالتذكير حتى ولو كانت المرأة صاحبتها، فيقولون عنها :مفتش ، ومدير، ورئيس، وطيار، وضابط، وسفير ...الخ.​


 
I have to disagree with منذر أبو حواش (although I don't really know him).  I have never ever heard anyone refer to a woman in these capacities in the male form with the exception of طيّار, probably in order not confuse it with the word for airplain.  I've heard مفتشة، مديرة، رئيسة، ضابطة، سفيرة... etc.


----------



## asadxyz

Mahaodeh said:


> I have to disagree with منذر أبو حواش (although I don't really know him). I have never ever heard anyone refer to a woman in these capacities in the male form with the exception of طيّار, probably in order not confuse it with the word for airplain. I've heard مفتشة، مديرة، رئيسة، ضابطة، سفيرة... etc.


 
Hi 
معجم تصحيح لغة الإعلام العربي - (ج 1 / ص 164)
البعض وجد لهذا الخلاف تسوية توفيقية، فالمرأة إذا كانت زوجة لرئيس أو سفير، يُطْلَق عليها السيدة الرئيسة، والسيدة السفيرة. وإذا كانت هي التي تمارس إحدى هذه الوظائف يُطْلَق عليها* السيدة الرئيس، والسيدة السفير. وهكذا دَوَالَيْك*.​


----------



## Mahaodeh

It doesn't really make much sense to me, but the people that have written the above mu3jam know better than I do so I'll just have to take their word for it.


----------



## cherine

asadxyz said:


> البعض وجد لهذا الخلاف تسوية توفيقية



Hello Asad,
Could you please tell us what is the خلاف ? And, please, the author of the book?


----------



## asadxyz

cherine said:


> Hello Asad,
> Could you please tell us what is the خلاف ? And, please, the author of the book?


Dear Cherin
The whole paragraph is as below.



معجم تصحيح لغة الإعلام العربي - (ج 1 / ص 162)
لكن يَرِد على بعض الألسنة والأقلام استعمال "عُضْوة" في حق المرأة. فهل هذا خطأ ؟
معجم تصحيح لغة الإعلام العربي - (ج 1 / ص 163)
إن مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة أجاز استعمال "عُضْوة" في حق المؤنث. والبتُّ في هذا الخلاف يعود إلى النساء. هل يُرِدن المساواة بالرجل ؟ فيفضِّلْن أن يتساوى الرجل والمرأة في إطلاق العضو المذكّر عليهما معا. أم يُرِدْن التميز ؟ بإطلاق العُضْو على الرجل والعُضْوة على المرأة ؟​ 
في لغات أخرى يقوم جدال حول ما ينبغي أن يطلق على النساء من أسماء ونعوت. هل يقال مثلا الوزير، والنائب، والعضو للجنسين، أم يُميَّز بين الوزير والوزيرة، والنائب والنائبة، والرئيس والرئيسة، والسفير والسفيرة ؟.
معجم تصحيح لغة الإعلام العربي - (ج 1 / ص 164)
البعض وجد لهذا الخلاف تسوية توفيقية، فالمرأة إذا كانت زوجة لرئيس أو سفير، يُطْلَق عليها السيدة الرئيسة، والسيدة السفيرة. وإذا كانت هي التي تمارس إحدى هذه الوظائف يُطْلَق عليها السيدة الرئيس، والسيدة السفير. وهكذا دَوَالَيْك.​ 

Name of the author : ​*كتاب​معجم تصحيح لغة الإعلام العربي​- للأستاذ الدكتور عبد الهادي بوطالب-​*


----------



## Mahaodeh

OK then, if that is the خلاف then I would have to say that it does not apply to Arabic.  In English it makes a difference when on says as an example "actress" rather than "actor" because in general the language has dropped the female grammatical markers a long time ago and keeping them for some things does seem unreasonable as if it distinguishes between a woman's capability and a man's.  However, in Arabic the female grammatical marker is still present in both MSA and colloquial so dropping it for certain nouns would be unreasonable; in my opinion it actually causes more of an "inequality argument" than keeping it.

As an example, we all say "طبيبة" and no one finds that this name indicates anything other than gender.  So when we insist on calling a "head of department" (as an example) "رئيس قسم", in my opinion it denotes that she can not be fully capable unless she is a man or acts like a man.  Whether people agree with the last argument or not is beside the point; the language itself requires her to be رئيسة قسم or مديرة or مهندسة so why change it for some socio-linguistic reason that applies to a completely different language?


----------

